# supreme diesel



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

the other day i got side tracked and accidently filled up with supreme diesel, so as i have just cleared a major loan, i have decided to carry on using supreme for the rest of the month.

so, what difference in MPG do you think i could achieve?

this is a look at what i have been getting prior to the accidental fill up.....










i will update the thread with current results at the end of the month

on a side note, i do feel the engine runs a little smoother


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I always use ultimate diesel (vpower usually as I get lots of points hehe).

Rather than being used as a performance aid I use it to make sure that the engine is running as healthily as it can, diesel is inherently dirty and old diesel is very gunky and sticky... where as premium diesels contain extra additives and cleaners.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im hoping for a little bit better fuel economy tho


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The only way to improve economy is to improve the way you drive. There are too many variables to be able to state that a fuel has improved your economy.

New oil, oil filters, air and fuel filters along with better anticipation of the road ahead (coasting up to roundabouts, red lights etc in gear, predicting traffic lights, slow gentle acceleration when you have to stop another 50yards up the road) will all help much more than any fuel.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, this is how it went, so I'm back on normal diesel now


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

How do you get such low mpg for a derv? Presumably all in town driving?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Am I the only person thinking wow you do a lot of miles??


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> How do you get such low mpg for a derv? Presumably all in town driving?


nope, mixture, i was thinking of investigating the EGR valve and anything else that might affect consumption? MAF sensor?

maybe the OBD reader might throw up something?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nick-ST said:


> Am I the only person thinking wow you do a lot of miles??


not for a taxi, :lol:


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

I get the same mpg in my derv


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Well if you pick up an extra 5mpg over the next 8k it will be roughly £132 cheaper to run ... It does look low though, our 1.6 fords were averaging 45mpg And the golfs that replaced them 56mpg mostly covering 30k + per year


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Aye this is american though, well, GM


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I also surprised at how low your mpg is! Maybe needing a good service.

I've got a 2013 golf gtd and my real mpg hovers around 43-45, all city driving.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

rf860 said:


> I also surprised at how low your mpg is! Maybe needing a good service.
> 
> I've got a 2013 golf gtd and my real mpg hovers around 43-45, all city driving.


it always gets good servicing, best oil, every 10K on the dot

there has to be something else to try?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

May be worth trying V-Power but use it for a decent amount of time - they seem to make a great deal out of their additives and GTL package vs. stuff like Supreme which seems to just be "more detergent".

It won't be a magic bullet you need to use it for a sustained amount of time.

Maybe marketing BS but got to be worth a go as those MPG numbers seem abysmal given you seem to be doing long journeys.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve used V-Power diesel and petrol since it came onto the market and wouldn`t use anything else, well satisfied with excellent fuels.
Realistically you will never see massive gains in mpg or a huge increase in the engines power for only 37p a gallon more than ordinary fuel but what you will achieve is consistency in performance and economy now and long into the future.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

You should be getting between 35-46mpg according to figures. As a taxi presuming stop starts, traffic etc weekend nights darting about seems right. 40mpg would be a good figure to achieve. 

As far as premium diesel, only worth using Shell as it's different refining process. Gas to liquid. Petrol I would only choose v-power but have heard tesco premium unleaded is good also.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I found that switching to premium diesel made my old car (Corsa 1.7Cdti) more efficient at higher speeds.
To get 55mpg on regular fuel it would need to be driven at around 70mph where as on premium it would do 55mpg at 85mph.
Both tested on the same journeys (uni back to my parents)


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Guess something else must be hampering it a bit then


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

I would imagine that's a bit low MPG wise but being a taxi it might be about right tbh. A service might help no end and check your particulate filter etc too.

I've not seen much difference with premium diesel apart from it does go a bit better as the cetane rating is a bit higher.

I get miffed if my little A2 drops below 65mpg on my commute! :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the DPF maybe full, trouble is you can't clean them can you? Otherwise it's probably £800-£1000 to get a new one


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

If it's a lot of town driving, it won't be doing the engine any favours really. Personally, I'd take it for a good thrashing, rag the nuts off it and give it a good clear out.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> I think the DPF maybe full, trouble is you can't clean them can you? Otherwise it's probably £800-£1000 to get a new one


If you do not have dpf light on then a good Italian tune up will help clear it out, get some heat into it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Never has been on, only ever been in limp mode once, not sure even then it was due to DPF as the light has never been on (if it even a DPF light of course)


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> I think the DPF maybe full, trouble is you can't clean them can you? Otherwise it's probably £800-£1000 to get a new one


Forced regen if caught early, most garages do it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Most of the time it runs as sweet as, that's what I don't understand, I mean if the DPF is full, it would surely run crappy too?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> I think the DPF maybe full, trouble is you can't clean them can you? Otherwise it's probably £800-£1000 to get a new one


I was going to ask if it had a DPF but it looks as others have had problems too
http://www.chevroletownersclub.co.uk/forum/dpf-issues_topic552.html#.VTaWBrpbi18


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

car has sunk to a new low, £50 top up, averaging 25mpg, something had got to be wrong somewhere


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Time for it to go


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Blank the egr valve. It made 3mpg doing same journey over 5k. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My 3 liter Subaru is getting better mpg lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

footfistart said:


> Blank the egr valve. It made 3mpg doing same journey over 5k. Just a suggestion.


not sure i can get one for this car


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

do noticed smoke coming out of the back more periodically though


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Have a search on the web. I'm sure someone somewhere has done one. See if the engine is used in a different make of car. Could be lucky. Or you could make one but it has to be stainless steel as aluminium will melt due to the heat. I don't think you want metal in your engine.

Does your car have dpf? Although I have a different car to you but when my dpf is running, the exhaust note deepens and smells horrid. I only get slight smoke from my 2.2 when this is happening. 

Give the car a hard thrashing. You need lots of heat in those dpfs to burn the soot off. You can get cleaners for them but whether they work I don't know. If your good with you hands some people take them off and send the jet wash done them.

Eventually when the car can't regerate anymore it may put you into limp mode and at least put a light on the dash. 

I would remove mine but it's mot failure so no can do.  

I'm sure you'll find something.

Ryan


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm forever trying to burn the soot off or at least trying, good mind to get rid of the DPF but know I cant, seems stupid trying to get good mpg only to ruin it by trying to continuously burning the soot off at higher revs lower gear


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Get the dpf hollowed out, guys can cut them at the seams hollow them out then blank off egr and get an economy map with regen and egr delete on there, easy 5-7 mpg gain, more power and turbo spools quicker. Make sure your guy can hide the welds well.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Techgeek said:


> Get the dpf hollowed out, guys can cut them at the seams hollow them out then blank off egr and get an economy map with regen and egr delete on there, easy 5-7 mpg gain, more power and turbo spools quicker. Make sure your guy can hide the welds well.


Even then, it's not a terrific gain really, based on the last mpg count, would only make it around 30 - 35 mpg, can only imagine that it'll be horrendously filthy after too, what if it was hollowed out, remapped etc and it goes for an MoT and it smokes badly?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Well if it's smokes badly then map will most likely be wrong adding too much fuel which is normally the case. 

I want mine hallowed out but it's a pain as my ecu can only accept a custom map due to security.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

EGR Valves and DPFs are a pain BUT as a result of these and other controls we all benefit from cleaner air, yes I would be tempted to remove them but is it really the right thing to do?

Have a look at the air quality in Indian cities, it's alarming. I am currently in Malta and the smell of diesel from old trucks is pretty bad in places.............


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

m500dpp said:


> EGR Valves and DPFs are a pain BUT as a result of these and other controls we all benefit from cleaner air, yes I would be tempted to remove them but is it really the right thing to do?
> 
> Have a look at the air quality in Indian cities, it's alarming. I am currently in Malta and the smell of diesel from old trucks is pretty bad in places.............


Bit like being in London then? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> Guess something else must be hampering it a bit then


The wind can make a difference to MPG figures.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The wind can make a difference to MPG figures.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The wind can make a difference to MPG figures.


:lol:

Can you expand on this please mate.........your not suggesting if you drive in an Easterly wind you get more MPG than driving in a Westerly

:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Oh no we've got my second 'stalker' at it again not contributing much to the thread but stirring up trouble.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Oh no we've got my second 'stalker' at it again not contributing much to the thread but stirring up trouble.


I figured you weren't being serious. But since I guess you are, I have no idea how to respond.


----------

